
Passion is Profit - crc321
https://medium.com/salt-of-the-earth/passion-is-profit-24ac39e22bdb
======
esmoonfruit
Fascinating! I'm not into trucks but this was super entertaining. I highly
recommend.

------
paulswope
The trucking podcast is superb. Everyone should listen to it. Listen and
learn.

~~~
crc321
Thanks!

------
SBidaisee
Applicable and Relevant

